# Small Strip Mall Fire Walls needed?



## ResContractor (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi.

I am buying a small commercial property. It's a retail building that measures 128' by 40', and it has 4 different tenants. The building was originally separated in six stores/spaces, but right now one of the tenants is using three of the spaces as a coffee shop.

Now, if you go up in the attic space, you can see the attic completely open from side to side of the building and from front to back. So basically when built, there was only the four exterior walls and roof and attic for the entire building. The separation for each store is made by partition walls but not structural walls. 

I was told by an property inspector that the building needs to have fire walls in the attic to separate each tenant. Is this something I have to install? even though the spaces can be changed in size and tenants come an go? I was looking online for some information but is not clear. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 1, 2022)

If no construction or a change of occupancy is being done no permit of work is needed. A property inspector has no power to make you do anything. Have this inspector quote you the section of the IEBC (International Existing Building Code) or IFC (international Fire Code) or local codes that says you need to do this, I bet he can not. Fire walls are a big deal, major and very expensive construction,  are almost never used for existing buildings and are used to make one building into two buildings. There are many other different types of fire rated walls which are required between different types of tenants which are only required when changes are being made.


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2022)

Sounds like the attic should have been draftstopped when it was built....Other than covered malls, there is no requirement to separate tenants...Uses, maybe, but not tenants...


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 8, 2022)

"Best practice to do so" check with your property insurance carrier


----------



## ICE (Mar 9, 2022)

Depending on when the building was constructed there might have been a code requirement for a draft stop at approximately 2560 square feet.


----------

